# Bamboo draws a lot of nutrients?



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

I've had a bamboo in my fluval chi pretty much ever since I started it 2 years ago

No other plants I've ever put in it survives, even hornwort (except moss ball and mini pellia but I guess they aren't plants)

I currently have guppies in there and some uninvited snails

My question is if it'd be safe for both the bamboo and my tank to remove the bamboo and put it in a vase? When I extract the bamboo from the tank is there anything I should look out for? I'm hoping this will improve my mini pellia growth thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

there should be no issue for both the bamboo or your aquarium.

The reason the bamboo might have been growing better than your other plants is because it is being grown (essentially) hydroponically. It has access to water column nutrients, but atmospheric carbon dioxide.

In addition, being grown emersed means it is closer to the lights as well.

I am not sure of the lighting that you have over your aquarium, but it may be a reason why your plants are not doing well.


----------

